

Tell HN:  A 5 minute olfactory hack for the holidays - grandalf

Do you like the smell that a house has after a holiday meal has been prepared?  Spices, flavors, etc., topped off with the smell of pie baking?<p>Here's a simple way to create that smell in a few minutes.<p>Fill a pot half way with water and bring it to a boil.  Add the following:<p>- One Apple, chopped.<p>- A large dash of several of the following: Allspice, cloves, cardamon, cinnimon, cocoa powder<p>- A splash of vanilla, Grand Marinier, etc.<p>- A lemon if you have one.<p>- A few coffee beans<p>- Some rosemary if you want a more "dinnery" smell underneath.<p>The ingredients are all optional and should be tailored to your taste.<p>You can add fruit that you would have otherwise thrown away... it's at its most aromatic stage.<p>Let the pot boil (and add water to keep it from boiling dry).<p>The fragrant steam will fill your living space with holiday cheer.
======
fractallyte
But a big part of the fun is the delicious, mouth-watering anticipation of
discovering the source of those smells - the (disappointing) 'missing
ingredient' here...

Addendum: rather harder to hack the aroma of freshly baked bread... ;-)

------
byoung2
I remember seeing something like this on the news as a child...though they
pitched it as a way to fool your guests into thinking you cooked when you
really ordered out.

